# Hi!



## Celeste Maria (Feb 26, 2014)

:razz: Hi, I'm a new user on workingdogforum.com
I've got three dogs at home and I love all pets :razz:


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome Celeste !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Celeste, please put your info in the Member Bios' forum and tell us a bit about yourself and your dogs.

Thanks
WDF Moderator


----------



## Celeste Maria (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi again, Can anyone tell me about any special dog collar to go for a ride with my dog, Pitu?


----------



## Celeste Maria (Feb 26, 2014)

Celeste Maria said:


> Hi again, Can anyone tell me about any special dog collar to go for a ride with my dog, Pitu?


I've just found information about this question on another dogforum. 

... DELETED ....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i wish i had a vaudeville hook


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Celest. You have been told to please put a bit of info about yourself in the Member bio's section yet your next post was an add for a dog collar. 

This thread will be locked and or removed as will all others you post on till you comply.
This is NOT a pet forum!

Thanks
WDF Moderator


----------

